# Need a seasonal job, exp. climber



## MiTreeGuy (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi, names mason. Im from northern Michigan where my father owns a tree removal company. I have 2 years experience climbing and 3 in the bucket. I can grind stumps, sharpen saws, and many other things. I have been trained by rip tompkins of arbormaster how to fell, rig, and handle a chainsaw safely and ergonomically. Just looking for a good job during the winter where I can continue to work and further my career experiences.


----------



## MiTreeGuy (Nov 13, 2014)

I own all my own equipment and ppe also.


----------



## Prince's (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi , are u interested to work in Singapore, we need climber.


----------



## TNtreeman (Aug 21, 2018)

Interested in coming to Nashville Tn?


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

MiTreeGuy said:


> Hi, names mason. Im from northern Michigan where my father owns a tree removal company. I have 2 years experience climbing and 3 in the bucket. I can grind stumps, sharpen saws, and many other things. I have been trained by rip tompkins of arbormaster how to fell, rig, and handle a chainsaw safely and ergonomically. Just looking for a good job during the winter where I can continue to work and further my career experiences.


Still interested 6 years later? Would love to connect. My name is Stacy Blue, owner of Lake State Property & Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocation assistance offered, as well as housing. [email protected]


----------

